
What Spain gets right on Healthcare - darshandsoni
http://www.straitstimes.com/opinion/what-spain-gets-right-on-healthcare
======
fpoling
Typically I am rather skeptical when a solution that works in other countries
is proposed for US. Scale matters and something that works nicely, for
example, in Norway (population of 5e6) may lead to very bad results when the
population is 320e6. But Spain is sufficiently big with population of 46e6 so
some extrapolations are possible.

Also, as far as I know to get access to the government-run healthcare in Spain
one still needs an insurance. But its cost is just about 100USD/month per
adult even for foreigners that live in Spain on private money and anybody with
work is covered through taxes.

~~~
darshandsoni
True. Solutions can't simply be copied and pasted across countries with very
different population sizes, political systems, cultures etc. But I think the
author takes this into account and isn't advocating for outright "do what they
do", but is instead saying that the focus could go on things like
restructuring insurance itself.

Naturally, with this issue now tangling with race, poverty and individual
state laws it's an uphill battle.

